
On Being an Early Startup Employee, and a Farewell - jamesjyu
http://www.jamesyu.org/2011/03/10/on-being-an-early-employee-at-a-startup-and-a-farewell/
======
abstractbill
Very nice post James!

 _This is exactly the reason why startup hiring is difficult: the amount of
trust required in the candidate is magnitudes above that of large companies._

I hadn't thought about it in quite these terms before, but this is _so_ true -
very well put.

Good luck with the new venture!

~~~
jamesjyu
Thanks Bill! Your post was actually a big inspiration for me to finally put
this post up.

------
kevinburke
"If you're the kind of person that likes to make an impact and learn faster
than you've ever learned before, being an early startup employee may be an
ideal job."

This is exactly what I'm looking for. Starting to feel like I'm not what
people are looking for though.

------
pwalker
That article was great. Its exactly what an early stage culture and experience
is like. Finding people that don't give you that "Aw I got tickets to this
club tonight" instead of helping create the next big company is what makes
filling your team so hard. 100% dedication, 100% candor and the ability to not
say "I can't do that" there is always something to learn. Great article.

~~~
LiveTheDream
Occasionally, the ability to say "I can't do that [given these constraints]"
is an essential quality. Even at a startup.

------
thegoleffect
Good luck on the new venture!

------
tedjdziuba
tl;dr: I'm vested. Peace, bitches!

~~~
wtn
If I worked at a company whose business model is making people jump through
hoops to access PDF content, I'd do the same.

------
earl
Good luck James.

